# [Adobe flash] Sin flash = sin sonido (solucionado)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Después de ver los problemas que hay actualmente con Adobe Flash, hwe intentado desactivarlo, pero me encuentro con un problema curioso: si dejo el plugin de flash como "preguntar para acttivar", los vídeos de youtube se ven bien  (después de activar flash en la ventana del video).

Si desactivo flash totalmente, veo el vídeo pero me quedo sin sonido.

Puede que me falte algún codec, pero... ¿cuál?

----------

## cameta

Hola,

elimina directamente adobe.flash

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash

https://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=es&gl=ES

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Gracias por la respuesta, pero ya lo he eliminado, y sigo sin sonido.

Tengo Firefox instalado con estas USE:

```
Core2Duo ~ # emerge -av firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-31.7.0::gentoo  USE="dbus gstreamer jit minimal startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -hardened (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="ca es_ES -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -cs -csb -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

Y de códec he comprobado que no es: tengo instalada la extendión de descarga de videos de youtube versión 1.8.1.3-signed y si descargo el vídeo y lo reproduzco en mplayer, si hay sonido.

Aparte de dicha extensión,tango instalada GreaseMonkey 2.3.1-signed y el script anti-AEDE 2.0.0.0. El único plug-in instalado es el de Java, 11.45.2, que dice que debe ser actualizado.

Saludos,

----------

## cameta

Hola,

yo tengo instalados estos plugins y me suena bien.

IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.5.1)

OpenH264 Video Codec provided by Cisco Systems, Inc. 1.4

Shockwave Flash 18.0.0.209

y mis use

www-client/firefox-38.1.0::gentoo  USE="dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer jemalloc3 jit minimal startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -egl -gstreamer-0 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="ca

https://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=es&gl=ES

Y esto te ha de salir todo en verde, si algo sale en rojo es que muy bien no estas.

----------

## cameta

Ah y una tontería, comprueba que no tengas el altavoz en modo mudo en el youtube.

----------

## pcmaster

Jaja, no, no es eso.

El problema es que si instalo adobe-flash va bien, y si lo desinstalo para usar HTML5 veo el vídeo pero no se oye.

En el wiki de ALSA de Gentoo encontré esto: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA#HTML5_does_not_play_in_the_Firefox_browser

aunque no creo que sea el caso porque aunque sí detecta 2 tarjetras, son una la integrada, y la otra la salida HDMI de la ATI.

Estoy instalando pulseaudio a ver si me da más control sobre el audio que usando sólo alsa.

Por cierto, ¿cómo has instalado shockwave -flash? Porque en otro nmensaje dices que desinstale adobe-flash.

----------

## cameta

Hola,

shockwave flash se instala tal como pone en el enlace de la wiki con el freshplayerplugin.

Estos problemas podrían venir dados por culpa de alguna use.

Ponte en you tube, en uno de esos videos que te sale mudo y haz clic con el boton derecho del ratón,

sale un menu donde pone stats for nerds (estadisticas) .

y luego miras el mime type a ver que codec pone.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Ya está resuelto, la solución ha sido instalar pulseaudio.

Gracias de todas formas por tu ayuda.

Eso sí, en el enlace de "Acerca del reproductor html5" que pusiste, los tres superiores me salen Ok, en azul, y los 3 inferiores en rojo, aunque creo qeu son codecs de Microsoft.

Pero youtube ya funciona  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Pues no, no son codecs de microsoft.

Deberían de estar en azul, eso se consigue tocando el about:config

http://www.ghacks.net/2014/07/25/enable-mse-h2-64-support-youtube-firefox-right-now/

----------

## natrix

Perdón que me meta en la discusión pero me interesa el tema:

La única manera de tener H264 en FF (y sin usar gstreamer) es con OpenH264 Video Codec? Pregunto esto porque openh264 tiene un fuerte mask.

Gracias!!

----------

## cameta

Ni idea, yo he instalado el H264 en el firefox con el gstreamer. Total es para ver los videos del youtube y no quiero complicarme la vida. Eso si uso la versión 38.1.0 porque las anteriores no soportaban eso.

Esta versión  lo que hace es descargar el OpenH264 Video Codec automáticamente dentro del firefox cuando lo inicias por primera vez.

----------

## natrix

Buen dato lo de la versión de firefox. Yo sigo usando el 31.8.

Gracias!!

----------

## cameta

Pon esa versión, porque la 31 falla con el google street view entre otras cosas.

----------

## natrix

Me da la impresión que  media-libs/openh264 es para firefox 31, porque firefox 38 y openh264 entran en conflicto.

Ve vino barbaro el hilo, hacia mucho que venia postergando la pseudomigración adobe-flash/html5.

Gracias Cameta!!

----------

## cameta

Firefox 38 ya baja automáticamente openh264 al ponerse en marcha..

----------

## cameta

Añado que con el antiguo freshplayerplugin-0.3.1-r2 el flash no funciona a pantalla completa en muchos sistemas. (me ocurría a mi), este era un bug conocido que ha sido corregido en reshplayerplugin-0.3.2 disponible en portage desde este sábado.

----------

